# Dog collar



## paramaniac (Dec 30, 2015)

So I wanna make my friends dog a collar but in not sure how. Thinking about a king cobra for starters


----------



## JDMc (Apr 19, 2016)

It's a good one to start. As you get a little more experience/practice, other braids/weaves/knots will be easier to incorporate/substitute. The sky's the limit as long as you're willing to take the journey.


----------



## venatic (Jul 30, 2015)

As always.... Google "paracord dog collar." There are videos and everything.


----------

